# Don Gonzalez event at Leaf and Bean Pittsburgh



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

A small gathering, but it is a nice place to hang out and have a smoke. I think my wife and kids were out on in the Strip district shopping...

http://dongonzalezcigars.com/photo_gall ... .php?id=21

Signed box of smokes and some free grub...a nice finish to a day in Pittsburgh

P.S. Who's that HANDSOME guy in the bottom two pics...


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds like it was a blast. I'm drooling over the smoke you gifted me with. Never heard of the brand but looks delish


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It was a med smoke and burned a little slow...so you'll want to plan to have a enough time to enjoy it


----------

